# Victor Maynard the Betta!



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Purchased from Aquaristic in Sydney, NSW (Australia) on Sunday, 21st August 2011. My first Betta fishy!

The pictures really can't do it justice. I will be purchasing a new camera in the future sometime, perhaps that will display more colouring - but in the mean time you guys can still see him here 

Many thanks to a lot of you here for assisting me with my questions and the articles and responses you have given! You're helping me help Victor to be happy in his new home 

(named so because my and my girlfriend were watching Wild Target (movie) and it was the first name spoken!)


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He's stunning!!! I love his colors. And what a lucky little guy in such a nice home.:-D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice tank! He is so beautiful! 

Just a word of caution, some Halfmoon bettas, and delta tail bettas (and all bettas) can tail bite, but HM, and DET are really common to do this. Keep an eye on him, and make sure there is no way he can get bored or stressed...

I believe yours is a Delta Tail (DeT) betta.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Such huge fins. Nice tank too!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

wow such a pretty fish and aquarium!:-D


----------



## beagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Just lovely! Though watch that he doesn't jump out. If you don't want to put a lid (and I know I wouldn't!) you could grow some sort of floating plant at the top. Duckweed is the first one that comes to my mind, but I know there are lots of others. It would greatly reduce the chances of him jumping.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice. I have a couple with similar fin size to his


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very handsome!!!!!! I love the Sylvester figurine XD! Also the driftwood/anubias(?) decoration is beautiful!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks very much for your lovely comments everyone! ^^

NeilD:
Again, very useful info! Is there any recommended ways or methods of ensuring he doesn't get bored and stressed? I plan to place another piece of driftwood, perhaps another water plant and/or some caves to explore next water change. Is it recommended to reposition items every so often to simulate a new environment? My concern is that it will cause more stress than remove boredom.

Only just this morning he explored the current driftwood tunnel very cautiously! Hehe was very cute to watch as he inch by inch went into the dark dark tunnel and came out the other side and displayed his fins like yelling "triumphant tunnel explorer extraordinaire!" 

Oooh a Delta Tail! Cool and thanks  The aquarium said he was a Halfmoon and priced accordingly, I just thought he was beautiful regardless!

Kytkattin:
Thanks very much! The lid that came with the aquarium didn't fit because it was missing clips. I'm getting those clips this weekend, but in the meantime I MacGyver'd an old display case glass door, and cleaned it then rested it on top. I took it off to take some pictures, but when I'm not home it stays on top (with a large gap in the corner to breath and allow heater cord and water filter of course ^^) 

Bahamut285:
Haha thanks! No fishy of mine is gonna be afraid of a putty tat! Funny thing was the first day he tried to bite Sylvester's ear off! The plant is Anubias grown into driftwood, it was the best piece I saw in the shop! It has a hidden tunnel which he explored this morning for the first time!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He LOOKS like a Delta, but it is possible he is a HM. 

The decor change is fine. He should enjoy exploring the caves.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy and the tank is really nice and natural looking. I think it makes his colours pop more, than if you'd gone for clown-puke gravel and artificial plants. 

He shouldn't jump out. I have tanks with longer-finned boys and no lids and they don't even attempt it (unlike some of my _other_ fish). Glad you decided to go to Aquaristic, I've heard they're a pretty good store. You might be able to stretch him to HM with some regular flare sessions.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He's beautiful. Maybe a super delta...


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, what huge fins! Especially the ventrals!


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful boy! I absolutely love his huge fins <3


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't think he's a delta, probably Super Delta or HM. Even in his non-flared picture he's already SD, so he might be an HM in full flare. Although I personally find it hard to get Skittles to show me his full spread. I keep wanting to check on his tail-bitten tail but he won't flare -.-

His ventrals ARE stunning though, absolutely beautiful


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

Great looking HM Betta, Love the Color


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, you're baby boy looks stunning! :>

If you're worried about him getting stressed you can try adding some tea into the tank, IAL (Indian Almond Leaves) would work the best but they're hard to come by, so you could try green tea or roobios tea, remember decaf and no extra additives! The ingredients should just list tea. 

Or you could try oak leaves, dried up if you put them outside the sun.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone! ^^

Seems to be a mystery as to exactly what he is hehe.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Guys!

I undertook my first 50% water change yesterday. Today I went into the fish store and got my levels tested, and also purchased a light and another driftwood + anubias combo. As well as some testers to be able to monitor myself!

I put the light on the tank today and added the plant. Went out for the day and came back. During the evening I saw the little fella flaring out in the corner looking upwards. Going back and forth. Looking closer I saw the below!


















































The little guy is building a bubble nest!! WOOT!! So happy that he is happy enough to do that 

Couple of good close ups also:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

ohmygoodness! He's such a pretty betta! Love the colors and texture of that nice tail!! He's building you a nest  Aww. 

BTW, great tank!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful tank. That is one huge anubias you got there.:lol:
Your betta has amazing finnage and color.:-D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I want your betta. *steals*


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Naw thanks guys ^^

Noooo, plz to not steal mah fishy!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You can have your fish. *replaces awesome tank with 3g kritter keeper and heater.* 


*keeps tank*



How big is it anyways?


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

:O NOOO, not Victor's home!!

It's a 23L (6g) ^^


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I think i could divide that for two...it would be a slight downgrade ^.^


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL. The thought had crossed my mind.

I'll just concentrate on the one for now. Not complicate things just yet!

If I do get a second, it'll have it's own tank setup just like Victor. Only female


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the second close up! Great tank! *steals from Neil*


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*knocks out FM and returns tank to banicks*


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

No need to get violent now!

Hehe, everyone can look at my tank and fishy in here at any time ^^


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*mutters profanities under breath*

lol I do like your tank, fish and hat.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

wow =D i love that tank !! .. is it glass? or acrylic?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*wakes up from being knocked out and punches Neil, re-steals tank, and ties Neil up*


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*unleashed mad asian skills*


The dog is Fishman12, the cat is me.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

... I'm kind of scared to comment after that... :question:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I can explains


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

ROFL. I didn't see the continued chat here since I was sick. Made me LOL that I can splain pic 

It's a glass Mistress


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty boy you've got there!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^_^

Yeah, I love LOLcats!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

lmao thats funny


----------

